# first gear transmission whine



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Not typical. That car will still be under full B2B warranty - get it in to a Chevy dealership and demonstrate that whine to them. Also get the oil changed with dexo2 if you haven't already done so - you don't know when the last oil change was done or with what oil.


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

Just got back from the dealership. Their service department closes early today so the didn't have time to look it at closely, but the guy that met me at the service department wanted to me demonstrate it for him, so I did. He seemed to think it was normal but said they'd take a closer look on monday.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

It's only "normal" because your car is under warranty. If that thing was out of warranty, they'd be wanting you to pay to have the whole driveline replaced. You could go in there with a piston sticking out of the side of the block, and if it was under warranty, it would be "normal".


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

Probably true...but I can't make them replace it if they claim it's normal. And who knows, maybe what I'm hearing _is _normal. It's not like deafening noise, just a little whine in first gear, only under moderate to heavy load. Under light acceleration, it's quiet. 
What I really need is to drive another Cruze diesel to compare it.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

Ours has about 35k miles on it and I don't notice any kind of whine at all from the transmission regardless of light or heavy load. What you're describing definitely isn't normal, but it may also be nothing to worry about.

If you want to "fix" it, just buy an intake and you won't hear any more transmission whine over the sound of the turbo


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

beaurrr said:


> Probably true...but I can't make them replace it if they claim it's normal. And who knows, maybe what I'm hearing _is _normal. It's not like deafening noise, just a little whine in first gear, only under moderate to heavy load. Under light acceleration, it's quiet.
> What I really need is to drive another Cruze diesel to compare it.


I *think* I know what you are talking about. Mine has done it from day 1 brand new. Nothing to worry about and yes normal.

The transmission also makes a clackety noise when downshifting. Also perfectly normal.


----------



## speedy862004 (Dec 13, 2012)

diesel said:


> I *think* I know what you are talking about. Mine has done it from day 1 brand new. Nothing to worry about and yes normal.
> 
> The transmission also makes a clackety noise when downshifting. Also perfectly normal.


Mine hasn't done it from day 1...now all of the sudden it is doing it...additionally, the stick, while in first gear, moves with acceleration or when I let off of the gas pedal.


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

speedy862004 said:


> Mine hasn't done it from day 1...now all of the sudden it is doing it...additionally, the stick, while in first gear, moves with acceleration or when I let off of the gas pedal.


Hey, Speedy-
I think we're comparing apples to oranges...unless your car is a diesel. The gassers have the GM automatic, and the diesels have the auto. The way you described yours, it sounds like a manual. Maybe with some serious problems, too.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

speedy862004 said:


> Mine hasn't done it from day 1...now all of the sudden it is doing it...additionally, the stick, while in first gear, moves with acceleration or when I let off of the gas pedal.


Happened to my 2012 6M...bad bearings in 2nd gear when downshifting. Repaired under warranty.


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm sure somebody will correct me if I'm wrong. I believe the torque converter is unlocked in first, it will lock and unlock in second and some people notice it and it feels like there's an extra gear. I wonder if maybe that's what you are hearing and as you're speed increases the wind and other road would drown it out. 

Is it a noise like when something is in reverse? Does it change with engine speed? Does it to it every time or just that first start of the day? Diesels do tend to change sounds as things warm up after that first start of the morning. I think mine sounds closest to a tractor although after the delete it has a low rumble coming out of the tailpipe in addition to the tractor clatter.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

TX CTD said:


> I'm sure somebody will correct me if I'm wrong. I believe the torque converter is unlocked in first, it will lock and unlock in second and some people notice it and it feels like there's an extra gear. I wonder if maybe that's what you are hearing and as you're speed increases the wind and other road would drown it out.
> 
> Is it a noise like when something is in reverse? Does it change with engine speed? Does it to it every time or just that first start of the day? Diesels do tend to change sounds as things warm up after that first start of the morning. I think mine sounds closest to a tractor although after the delete it has a low rumble coming out of the tailpipe in addition to the tractor clatter.



Nope. It was a very loud whine that even others in the car heard.


----------

